# Philippine ferry, M/B Commando 6, sunk, 12 dead off Batangas



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here

http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=470825&publicationSubCategoryId=63

The ferry tragedies in and around the Philippines are awful, weeks after I was in Manila last year Princess of the Stars went down. She was in port at the same time as the ship I was aboard...the ferry was one of three that arrived during the day...the ships looked old and tired compared to ferries here but people depend on them so much over there, it's very sad.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update

http://www.gmanews.tv/story/162664/PCG-suspends-operator-of-capsized-Mindoro-boat


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well thats the sad state of things out here Shamrock. This one like many others
should probably have been condemned long ago.. If you have to use a ferry out here use W&A superferrys. they have the safest record of them all.
Manila Shamrock...tut tut! should have come down here for a beer or two mate


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I have just returned from Paradise island beach resort on Samal Island. I was quite surprised that ALL passengers were told to wear life jackets on the crossing. I observed another craft halfway across and ALL his passengers were wearing theirs as well.
Has the Philippines become safety concious aat long last I wonder or were there an inspector hovering around in the background?


----------



## kevinmurphy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Risky business*

I was recently back in the P.I. for the first time in over 12 years, taking the ferry from Zamboanga across to Basilan ( no other choice than the ferry), a newer bigger ferry than last time there, but certainly no safer, in fact I would have said worse.

The main air conditioned "luxury class" compartment with a capacity of about 150 people (crossing time just over an hour) had only one exit working, all the other exits were blocked off & locked.

As I had to go back & forth a few times during my stay, we stopped out on deck after that, never mind the heat.

Now working as a surveyor I can only say that there were a number of show stoppers observed without even looking for them as you walked onboard, god knows what you could find if you started looking.

I travelled overnight many years ago (1986) from Zamboanga to Manilla, the main exit doors out to deck were lashed closed, in the event of an emergency without a knife you would have been bolloxed, despite my financial constraints at the time, I flew back down south, I personnally would never overnight on a ferry out there again.

If you are travelling there, make sure you can get out on deck in an emergency!

The standards do not improve because there is little enforcement, Europe would be little better if it wasnt for enforcement.
Kev


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

You went to Basilan Kev? Braver man than me mate. Bit like sticking your hand in bee hive going down there.
Next time in Zamboanga try to take a look at the "Mary Joy II" Now she really is a disaster waiting to happen. I will never set foot aboard her again.


----------



## kevinmurphy (Dec 2, 2008)

Might be a while before I am back there again
18 months ago did a survey here(middle East) of a small tug being used as a service launch to a ship 6 miles offshore, as we proceeded offshore to a vessel, I had asked the Master how many crew on board, 4 said he, ok I thought, plus me & 1 passenger. 
when I started checking the safety/LSA gear there were 4 life jackets plus a 6 man liferaft, seemed to be a lot of people on board, "Capt how many persons on board?" said I, 10 he said, buT I thought you had 4 crew total, Ah Yes said he, normally!, but at the moment there are 8, Cap, you do not have enough LSA.
"well yesterday I had 13 passengers!!" said he. I explained to him the consequences for him as Master and he was shocked, thought it wasnt his problem. We got extra lifejackets from the vessel we were serving offshore.
Cut a long story short, they had the boat for 6 weeks and still hadnt looked/checked the steering compartment, because the couldnt get the hatch open!! 
It just aint gonna get any better out there.
By the way, Basilan aint that bad, but the relatives keep an eye out, dont go there if you dont know any one!!!!
Regards
Kev


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update..

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/nation/regions/07/10/09/boat-captain-ill-fated-commando-6-surrenders



> PUERTO GALERA, Oriental Mindoro – “I’m sorry.”
> 
> These were the first two words Manolito Anilao said when he was interviewed by ABS-CBN News Southern Tagalog at the Puerto Galera town police station following his surrender on Thursday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------

